# Precision and Durability



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I use my 12" Starrett to check other squares The Square I use more often is a old 6" stanley and a 2 1/2" Lufkin.
Still have the Empire for construction work!


----------



## EllenWoodHead (Feb 9, 2020)

Empire are pretty good, and I would be probably be satisfied with them, or Irwin, or anything comparable. But none of them are comparable to the Starrett set for "feel". Those bad girls feel like they mean business.


----------



## jbmaine (Nov 8, 2019)

During my career as a tool and die maker, Starrett and Brown & Sharpe were the gold standard in that type of tooling. However I was disappointed to see Starrett start to out source some of it's product line to China. The last precision squares we ordered from Starrett were terrible. Only one out of three were worth using.


----------



## jkm312 (Jan 13, 2020)

As long as you know you have the real Starrett products, you are on your way. I bought that same set years ago which I have taken very good care of. They get used, but they don't come out for the lessor measuring in the shop. If you can snag an 18" rule to go along with them some day you will find it pretty handy with the protractor from time to time. Enjoy the set, they are a joy to use. They do mean "business" that's what they were made for.


----------



## simmo (Nov 23, 2008)

German equivalent Halex
English equivalent Moore and Wright 
Chris


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I have Mitutoyo and Pace. Both excellent alternatives


----------

